# Corn Snake won't eat



## antonioneves (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've got my first corn snake around 3 weeks ago and he's about 1,5 years. I've tried to feed him for 3 times (once every week) but still no results...

Here's how I proceed to feed him:
I switch the mouse from the freezer to the fridge over night. In the morning I drop it in a bowl of hot water for a few minutes and then dry him with a bit of toilet paper. I then try to feed it by holding it in front of the snake by its tail (and shaking it a little bit). The snake simply ignores the mouse...

The temperatures seem to be OK - between 20-22ºC in the cold area and 27-30ºC in the hot area, although these temperatures may vary a lot with the outside temperature.

The snake is calm sometimes but a lot of times he's walking around and even trying to get out of the vivarium (especially during the morning). When I slide the door open for him he slowly comes out but as soon as I grab him he seems a bit agitated and reluctant of staying "within my arms"

I'm starting to get worried... Is there anything I might be doing wrong? I've even tried to pierce the mouse's brain to see if helps but nothing


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

This sounds completely normal.
You can stop worrying now. Male corns can mature earlier than females and it sounds like he has done just that.
Common behaviour over breeding season is for them to be over active and not eat - eating means spending several days digesting when they could be out getting the girls, so they simplify this by not eating at all.

He could go without food anytime form about November to July and for a good few months each time. 

Provided he is in good condition, not loosing weight etc he'll be fine and it's normal for them to maintain their condition over this time naturally.

Try offering him food in 2 weeks time, save wasting so many mice and see where you are then, if not just keep trying til he decides spring is over.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Not too related but for defrosting you can just take the mouse out of the freezer in the morning and leave it to defrost in a tub or something at room temp to feed later in the evening. Easier than messing about moving it around and getting water 

As for temps you say they vary through the day, do you have a thermostat? If so they shouldnt really change too much

And for feeding offer every 2 weeks until he feeds like above said. Snakes can go a very long time without a meal so try not to worry, probably just settling in to his new environment, but I dont recommend handling until hes had at least 2 feeds personally

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## muke69 (May 12, 2013)

HI ive got a female corn snake about the same age whos not eaten for about 9wks. Been to vets & they say shes really fit & healthy. Do u think its due the mating season or could it be something else?


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

muke69 said:


> HI ive got a female corn snake about the same age whos not eaten for about 9wks. Been to vets & they say shes really fit & healthy. Do u think its due the mating season or could it be something else?


It depends how old she is. : victory:


----------



## muke69 (May 12, 2013)

She's about 19mths old & about 3.5 ft Lives in a 4ft viv


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

muke69 said:


> She's about 19mths old & about 3.5 ft Lives in a 4ft viv


She could well be affected by the breeding season also and it is starting to tail off now so she should probably start eating again soon. They can go a long time without feeding so although 9 weeks may sound like a long time in the slow pace of life of a snake its nothing really. 

Keep offering on her usual feed days and I'm pretty sure she will take one. Have you tried braining the prey? By that I mean cutting into its head to expose the brain. Usually the smell of mouse/rat brains is enough to send most snakes back into a feeding frenzy

: victory:


----------



## muke69 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah tried braining with no luck as yet. Ive started to offer her smaller pray to see if that will kick start her feeding.. I'll keep you posted. THANK U FOR THE ADVICE :2thumb


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes my corns been exactly the same this year (refused his last 3 feeds) - hes very much a fit and healthy snake so as has been said if your temps are ok and he's not losing to much weight then just keep offerring every couple of weeks and he'll take when he's ready :2thumb:


----------



## muke69 (May 12, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed . Very worrying times at moment but im sure its all be good news soon:2thumb:


----------



## antonioneves (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help so far guys. I skipped one week of feeding and as I cam back from my weekend abroad and was ready to defrost a mouse, I noticed my snake's eyes have gone greyish/blue meaning her skin will shed soon right? I'm not sure what I should do... It's been 5 weeks with no feeding or cleaning the viv. Should I skip feeding and cleaning during this period?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

antonioneves said:


> Thanks for the help so far guys. I skipped one week of feeding and as I cam back from my weekend abroad and was ready to defrost a mouse, I noticed my snake's eyes have gone greyish/blue meaning her skin will shed soon right? I'm not sure what I should do... It's been 5 weeks with no feeding or cleaning the viv. Should I skip feeding and cleaning during this period?


If your snake will eat during shed let it, some just refuse out of choice but no harm done if they want to eat. : victory:

Typically a snake will shed anywhere from 1 day to 10 days from coming out of blue, and blue will last a couple days to a couple weeks. Give him a light misting once a day (not too much, just one or two sprays) until he's finished shedding.


----------



## muke69 (May 12, 2013)

My corn wouldn't eat for over 12wks . I tried all the trick but nothing would work. She started shedding 10 days ago. After a nice full shed she started eating again almost instantly. So i would wait until after shedding & then feed.. :2thumb:


----------



## antonioneves (Jun 4, 2013)

muke69 said:


> My corn wouldn't eat for over 12wks . I tried all the trick but nothing would work. She started shedding 10 days ago. After a nice full shed she started eating again almost instantly. So i would wait until after shedding & then feed.. :2thumb:


Nice to hear that  I think I'll wait for a while then


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

All mine feed when in shed but some people also use it as a time to give their little digestive systems a rest.

He will probably feed once he's shed. It affects some more than others. I also struggle to tell when my corns are in shed anyway as they have pink eyes and they don't change colour :lol2:


----------

